# Permitting Software



## cboboggs (Feb 10, 2011)

Is anybody out there still using PTWin for their building department software? If so, have you been able to get in contact with them?


----------



## jpranch (Feb 10, 2011)

Never heard of them. If looking for new software aviod HTE SunGard Naviline like the plague.............................................................................


----------



## cboboggs (Feb 10, 2011)

We currently use PTWin by Blackbear systems. We, like many others, have paid for an upgrade to the software, but it has been severely delayed. Last year or so, I started a "worldwide" incident when I reportedly stated that they were going out of business. I even got a phone call from the Vice President of the Company assuring me that they were alive and well with no intentions of going out of business. Now here it is a little more than a year later and low and behold... The phones have been disconnected, the webserver is down, and they don't return emails, but the emails are not bouncing back either. Just trolling for information or word from any other subscribers that are out there.


----------



## Mule (Feb 10, 2011)

We use Incode. Not a bad system. I've used PTWin before and Incode seems to be a little better and a little friendlier. Support is fantastic.

We are in the process of going with on-line permitting. I'll let you know how that is going at a later date!!


----------



## ewenme (Feb 10, 2011)

We do use PTWin. We paid for the upgrade about 18 months or more ago. Our calls for news on the 'time frame' getting URSA were not productive. We gave them 6 months, and 3 more months, and 2 more months, and finally asked for our money back. We got the money back. The support for PTWin has gone downhill since Roger Johnson left the company. We do know enough about the program to keep it running, but we are looking for something else that would offer the same kinds of applications that URSA would have provided:  GIS capability, sort by many different criteria, simplified screen layouts, customizable forms and layouts...etc.  Oh, and the price has to be comparable!


----------



## cboboggs (Feb 11, 2011)

Good luck with the price factor. That is one of the main reasons we chose to stay with BlackBear Systems.


----------



## Code Neophyte (Feb 11, 2011)

Their website appears to be down, too.  Speaking of price, can someone give me a ballpark as to what this system costs?  Is it based on # of parcels?


----------



## cboboggs (Feb 14, 2011)

I think we paid just under $3K for the software upgrade. But apparently that is wasted money.


----------



## floydman (Feb 14, 2011)

My Dept. uses it paid for the upgrade almost 2 years ago never got the upgrade and have not been able to get a refund


----------



## cboboggs (Feb 14, 2011)

Your in the same boat I'm in floydman. The last emails just bounced back as undeliverable.


----------



## jpranch (Feb 14, 2011)

Well from what I'm seeing here if you are using PTWin it sucks to be you!!! LOL. Naviline from SunGard is next and it will be "sucks to be me"! LMAOCould be worse. You could have bought sofeware from the icc.      Anybody had problems with the 2009 commentaries??? Do a search and see what language (if any) you end up with.

View attachment 379


View attachment 379


/monthly_2010_09/cow-fire.jpg.6d58845246b3a8d7cdf18d8c5a5b56ec.jpg


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 14, 2011)

We use MUNIS from Tyler (Maine) because the financial people wanted it.


----------



## alkulhavy (Apr 5, 2011)

Has anyone else had the problem with what the Finance people wanted forcing the software choice on the building department?  We are going through a software process now, and the finance and IT people are trying to force a program on inspections and development departments with the premise that they know better than the end users.  Can anyone offer some horror stories from a similar situation?


----------



## jpranch (Apr 5, 2011)

Call me and we can talk for hours. I.T. ??? Computer Nazi's. Finance??? Bean counters. Don't know jack about how a building department dose business. It's a hard fight with a short stick. Good luck.


----------



## steveray (Apr 6, 2011)

We just converted to MUNIS also...(not by choice)....it is about as good as a sharp stick in the eye!


----------



## TJacobs (Apr 6, 2011)

Right now the only advantage to MUNIS is when the money is collected it goes directly into the financial side without any magic.  The more I use it the more I like it, but it does have its quirks that will drive you crazy.  Plus, they charge you for everything, and they call setup "training" which, by the time you set it up the "training" budget is used up.  $$$


----------



## mjesse (Apr 6, 2011)

TJacobs said:
			
		

> Right now the only advantage to MUNIS is when the money is collected it goes directly into the financial side without any magic.  The more I use it the more I like it, but it does have its quirks that will drive you crazy.  Plus, they charge you for everything, and they call setup "training" which, by the time you set it up the "training" budget is used up.  $$$


TJ,

Weren't you using BDS? Have you completely abandoned it?

Someday, when the money comes back, we will be looking for something new too.

mj


----------



## Mule (Apr 6, 2011)

alkulhavy welcome to the Board. :cheers

We went through this exact same thing. The finance department uses a software for their finance and court system. They wanted to keep everything the same so our department had to go with what the rest of the city was using. The software is okay...not the best and not what I would have chosen but.......

The thing about permitting software is that the people writting the software does not have a clue as to how our department works. they get close but just don't quite get there......

Good luck!

.


----------



## alkulhavy (Apr 6, 2011)

All,

thanks for the information and the welcome to the board.  I received pretty much the answer that I was expecting.  What I would like help on now is how to convince management that our permit clerks and inspectors are the ones best suited to make the decision about the software they use.  It seems to slip some folks mind that we are in the service business and they should help make our lives easier, not the other way around.


----------



## TJacobs (Apr 6, 2011)

mjesse said:
			
		

> TJ,Weren't you using BDS? Have you completely abandoned it?
> 
> Someday, when the money comes back, we will be looking for something new too.
> 
> mj


Yes we were using BDS...our only use for it now is for historical lookups.  We could not afford to have our existing BDS data imported into MUNIS.


----------



## TJacobs (Apr 6, 2011)

alkulhavy said:
			
		

> All,thanks for the information and the welcome to the board. I received pretty much the answer that I was expecting. What I would like help on now is how to convince management that our permit clerks and inspectors are the ones best suited to make the decision about the software they use. It seems to slip some folks mind that we are in the service business and they should help make our lives easier, not the other way around.


Good luck with that!


----------



## Mule (Apr 6, 2011)

Lot's of research on each software, the one you would prefer vs. the one the finance department wants you to use. Give them facts. Provide them information of what your software will do better and faster than theirs. List all of the positives of your software. Be sure and list the negatives too because that will come back to slap you in the face. Weigh each software and see which one and why it is the best.


----------

